
Josh Harris, the internet entrepreneur who lost $50m - Geekette
https://www.ft.com/content/f6d1a910-ac1b-11e6-ba7d-76378e4fef24
======
Geekette
Archived/non-paywalled mirror of article:
[http://archive.is/2wKaK](http://archive.is/2wKaK)

